# Mycobacteriosis



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Just curious what the body of knowledge is on Mycobacteriosis within the hobby? Anyone know anything about it? Anyone dealt with it first hand? I don't find much information online expect that it's not uncommon in water and soil and it's not good for amphibians and fish and potentially humans as well.

I'm wondering if anybody has come across it, or has any knowledge of it?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have dealt with it.. If you amphibians come up with it, the typically recommendation is to depopulate and sterilize the enclosures..

It can infect people and there is some good information on the CDC website see
http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/eid/vol9no11/03-0192.htm

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/eid/vol7no5/rhodes.htm

http://www.journals.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi ... 10851Guest

It is pretty ubiquitous in moist soils and aquatic enviroments. 

Ed


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

It is quite common in ornamental fish culture, especially with tooth carps (both egg laying and live bearing) and rainbow fish. It causes a variety of symptoms ranging from emaciation to bloat and open sores. Once symptoms show themselves, it is usually too late for the fish. Some people believe that ubiquitous mycobacteria bacteria simply take advantage of stressed fish, while others believe that there are pathogenic strains. This second idea is why Ed recommends depopulation and sterilization. In the tropical fish world it is commonly held that a good rinse with isopropyl alcohol will take care of the tank. Ed has let me know that he does not believe this is adequate.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

the main problems with using isopropyl in disinfection for mycobacteria is that you have to make sure that there are no organic residues in which will protect the bacteria and that the evporation of the alcohol doesn't reduce the effective contact time (this is why our vets considered it not the best option at work). In addition you would need to use it in a well ventilated location to prevent issues with inhaling the evaporating fumes (as well as exposing the herps to the fumes). 

Here is a link to a good summary of disinfectants for mycobacteria. 

http://www.mdsg.umd.edu/Extension/finfish/FF9.html

Ed


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice article Ed. As always, thanks. 

One of the problems that I have repeatedly heard with respect to treating these bacteria with chlorine bleach is that their cell wall is waxy and resistant to oxidation. Many aquarists recommend a thorough wash with alcohol (to help penetrate this waxy cell wall) followed by a bleach bath. I can tell you that my experience with killifish and livebearers is that once one fish comes down with emaciation, bloat, or lesions, the rest of the tank is doomed. Depopulation (euthanasia) is not overkill as the animals are doomed to a slow death. It literally takes months for the animals to die.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Chris,

The spore coat is why the recommended bleach concentration is so high as this will allow it to degrade the spore.

This is a tricky disease. There can be many asymptomatic carriers within a fish population which can only be detected with a necropsy. 

Ed


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Just what I was looking for, great information Ed and Chris. 

I found the piece on prevention and disinfection to be very informative, and I'm sure a lot of folks would benefit from reading it. Might be something to consider for a sticky??


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

Few years back, when I still had fish, I took some ill ones to a laboratory to get dissected and some of them had mycobacteria. I euthanized rest of the not so well looking ones and healthy looking fish went to a person who knew about the possibility of mycobacteria a I kept the tank empty for a while after scrubbing it clean and using several different disinfectants in a row. 

Nowadays I'm using a product called Virkon S, which should be good against mycobacteria, salmonella and all the other things I want to get rid of when I disinfect a tank or equipment. First I always scrub them clean. 

It is said that fish tuberculosis is starting to be really common amongst captive bred fish and fish farms. If that's true, the only thing we can do is to keep our animals in good shape, in clean enclosures, fulfill the creatures needs temperature- and otherwise, not to buy them from shady places, quarantine them and keep the equipment clean.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I've dwelt with it first hand and as you know its incurable. Nasty stuff.










The frogs front left foot has a sore which cultured as mycobacteria. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Here is a different look at a mycobacterial lesion. 

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.php?photo=318131

Ed


----------

